
Show HN: Resume Optimizer to increase chances of landing an interview - turna
http://tenxresume.com/
======
turna
I've built TenxResume to simply give candidates a better chance to pass
automated tracking systems. It compares your resume with the job post that you
want to apply and gives you relevant suggestions to increase the likelihood of
the resume passing the initial screening.

It's free to use. MVP stage, trying to make it better with user feedback. Your
feedback is extremely important for me especially if you are in the job
market. Let me know if TenxResume would be helpful in your search.

